# Chamber Pot Question...



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

I tinkle a lot, especially during the night and I don't want to go outside at night (especially in the winter brrrrrrrr) and I'm told it is better with a sawdusts toilet if you do not put too much urine in with the sawdust, so I have decided that I will use a chamber pot for this purpose and just empty it in the morning.

Apparently, I go through life fairly dehydrated because my body fluids have a very strong odor and the first time I emptied the chamber pot it about knocked me over. Therefore, I am wondering if anyone might have an idea as to what I could put in the chamber pot to neutralize the odor.

I was thinking about those deoderant things that they used to hang in toilets but then I would have to deal with fishing them out before tossing the liquid and that doesn't sound like such a good idea. I was also thinking about a generous splash of vinegar, but I wonder how THAT smell combination would turn out. (possible ewwwwwwwwww).

I'm trying to imagine what they might have used in the olden days...say the colonial period or the victorian period of our history when people were still using "gozundas" (before indoor plumbing). 

Does anyone have any ideas? (and yes, I know I should drink more water, and I am trying to do that so I won't be so dehydrated).

donsgal


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

I'd say try Baking Soda! It is used as a refrigerator/freezer deodorant as well as a way to keep drains from stinking.
It is environmentally friendly, won't burn you if you splash it on yourself and it's cheap.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Get a campa-potty


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Kitty litter?


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Urine is alkaline. So to neutralize it, you need an acid. I use a chamber pot at night so that I don't have to go downstairs to the toilet which might set me up for falling if I'm not fully awake. I use white vinegar in it. It cleans up the smell and has its own fresh smell, according to my nose!
Ann


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I would use a few drops of Aqua-Kem. It is produced to use in RV holding tanks. It is the best chemical for the purpose that I used.
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-cleaners/83-1817.htm

I keep a supply to use in a shelter should such ever be required.


----------



## Dianol (Dec 30, 2006)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I would use a few drops of Aqua-Kem. It is produced to use in RV holding tanks. It is the best chemical for the purpose that I used.
> http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-cleaners/83-1817.htm
> 
> I keep a supply to use in a shelter should such ever be required.


Walmart sells several varieties of chemicals for RV holding tanks. They are in the auto parts section. These chemicals tend to be concentrated and smell strongly, so go easy until you find the right balance. Also read the warning labels carefully to make sure they are suitable for "open" indoor use.

God Bless

Dianne


----------



## MaryNY (Oct 25, 2004)

My grandparents had an outhouse and used chamberpots regularly until they were well into their 80s and finally got some inside plumbing. My grandmother always cleaned the chamberpots (and the outhouse) with Lysol and as I recall she always left a little Lysol diluted with a little water in the bottom of the chamberpot. Maybe that would be a solution to your problem. It certainly is an "old fashioned" way of handling the situation. My grandma would be way over 120 years old if she was still living, so she certainly new the old ways.

Hope this helps!

MaryNY


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

A pail with a lid works far better than a traditional chamber pot, IMO. Keeps any odour in and far easier to carry to empty - no danger of slopping. Stainless steel or graniteware are better than plastic, but any of them will work.


----------



## mggm (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been using a chamber pot (actually a plastic pitcher with air tight lid), I dump it once a day in a conventional toilet but I probably save about 35 gallons of water a day since I only flush the toilet once. 

I have a question about cleaning it also. I use an all purpose cleaner that is anti bacterial and it works great to keep the odor from getting rank, but I see that there is a scale that collects on the walls of the chamber pot. It is really difficult to remove without scrubbing. What is it and how can I avoid that scale build up?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Welcome and congratulations on your first post.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I would think just some plain water would help dilute the urine and the smell. By the way it is excellent fertilizer diluted or if your soil is as poor as ours, put it on full strength! Healthy urine is sterile (no germs)


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, look at the age of the thread. At 1st I was thrilled to see Donsgal...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so was I until I noticed the date. wonder what happened to her. hope she's still around somewhere. ~Georgia


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Grandma (back in the late 50's and early 60's) only had one leg due to cancer so she always used a chamber pot. Grandpa (bless his soul) would take it out to the Outhouse to dump then rinse out, but anyways she used to use PineSol in it. The smell of PineSol always permeated the cabin. It was a blessing when my much older brother added onto the cabin and included 'indoor plumbing'

To this day I can't stand the smell of PineSol.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> Wow, look at the age of the thread. At 1st I was thrilled to see Donsgal...



I got pretty excited as well.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The scale is uric acid crystals. And contrary to the old stuff posted, urine is overall neutral, more acidic in the AM, alkaline in the evening. In urinals an acid balanced cleaner is used, but it gets to a point that they have to be replaced. Some of the urinals removed from older theatres are incredibly ripe and the buildup of uric acid actually clogs the drains.

A simple camping toilet is a plastic wastebasket with a couple of grocery bags lining it, and some kitty litter or sawdust in the bottom. After use, the bags can be tied and tossed in the garbage.

Forgot to mention - we had a patient in one of the severely disturbed wards at the hospital that used to regularly pee on one steel framed window. Even though it was cleaned up quickly, he eventually caused the frame to rust out completely and have to be replaced. We are all little chemical factories.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oops, its an 8 year old thread.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> Oops, its an 8 year old thread.


...with an add-on NEW question.


----------

